# Local Queen Disposal



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Hey Local Beeks

Sending out a request to save doomed queens for this year. Every year, I try to save a few queens from ones that like to re-queen their colonies with young and robust queens. I have had great success in Cali in the past. I received four queens one year, three were robust layers and one a drone layer who provided many drones before she was replaced by the bees. Another time i received a one year old queen that was doomed because of not laying a good pattern, turns out she was a profound layer and one my longest queens to live to the rightful age of four years. 

Some of these maidens or majesties will be tried out to see if they will go into the breeding stage and others will be let to live their live out in small colonies. I'm willing to give a little donation and to come pick and cage them up locally. Please PM me with any details.

Thanks to all 

Mr. Buzzy


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Mr. buzzy. You can have queens if you find them in my hives.Usually we requeen 500 hives a year with a cell.


----------



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Where do you keep the hives, down in my area or up in Washington.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

We requeen in May and June during the honey flow. The hives are in Spokane and N Idaho during that time.


----------



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

oh i see. There looks like i wont be able to make it all the way up there, unless there is a way of priority mailing which i would be more than happy to pay for.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

The only time i would give away queens is if you find and cage them. We treat for mites with heavier formic and then insert cells. Virgins will kill the mated queen if she hasn't already succumbed to the formic.


----------



## Mr. Buzzy Bee (May 22, 2013)

Hi Rak
Still wondering if you are willing to give away some queens, when you requeen. I might be able to come up this year. May I ask, what breed are the queens, Italians,Carni or something else?


----------

